# Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art: Next week at CP+?



## ScottyP (Feb 5, 2014)

Will we see this next week? I had just broken down and bought the Sigma 35 Art 2 for Christmas, barely a month before this development announcement. I had wanted to wait for a Sigma 50 Art, but I like the 35 so well I honestly can't say I regret it at all. If this new 50 does live up to some of the hype I may still be tempted. 

Would a 50 and a 35 be too redundant? Would I be better off waiting for the Sigma 135mm they also are supposedly working on?


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 5, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> Will we see this next week? I had just broken down and bought the Sigma 35 Art 2 for Christmas, barely a month before this development announcement. I had wanted to wait for a Sigma 50 Art, but I like the 35 so well I honestly can't say I regret it at all. If this new 50 does live up to some of the hype I may still be tempted.
> 
> Would a 50 and a 35 be too redundant? Would I be better off waiting for the Sigma 135mm they also are supposedly working on?



Only you can answer that question


----------



## giltaminphotography (Feb 5, 2014)

I have the sigma 35 too. Great Lens! I just sold my 50L because I plan on getting the new sigma 50 1.4. I don't think its to close but it also depends what you need it for. I use the 50 for wedding portraits but then would use the 35 as a walk around lens during the party, group shots etc... I'm wondering when this lens is going to come out....


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think that they would be redundant. I see the 35mm lens being a great walk around lens and the 50mm good for people/portraits. But, like Dylan777 said, only you can answer that.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2014)

3 more days, or 6  Let's hope they get it out into the shelves quickly.

35 and 50 is two of the lenses I have always had in my bag. For me, they are very different, and give very different looks, so I would keep both. If you also have a 2470 or something similar, it might be enough with one of those. Depends on your uses. I'll always have a place and use for both.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sigma has updated the lens page. Two interesting points: 

According to Sigma, this is "the best 50mm in the history of photography".

The weight is a whopping 815g!


----------



## dadgummit (Feb 10, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Sigma has updated the lens page. Two interesting points:
> 
> According to Sigma, this is "the best 50mm in the history of photography".
> 
> The weight is a whopping 815g!



Well I guess the Zeiss Otus is a 55mm not 50mm. The rest of the 50mm competition is not all that great so they may have a valid claim if the MTF charts are true. Here is to hoping it comes in at a sub $900 street price. if it does I will pre-order.


----------



## ScottyP (Feb 10, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Sigma has updated the lens page. Two interesting points:
> 
> According to Sigma, this is "the best 50mm in the history of photography".
> 
> The weight is a whopping 815g!



Ha ha. Wow! They really feel like they have something there. I am eager to see!


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm put off by the weight. Not your random walk around or casual throw-in in your bag.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> I'm put off by the weight. Not your random walk around or casual throw-in in your bag.



My 200 f2.0 is my favorite walk around, so this will be 
a lightweight option. Now I can't wait! ;D


----------

